# Any advice on schools please?



## Confused mum (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

We are hoping to make the move later this year, hopefully in time for the September term, though this will depend on spaces.

Just wondering whether anyone has any knowledge of the international schools on the Algarve? Or bilingual schools? 

Many thanks


----------



## cmarta (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi there,

we will also also move to Algarve mid 2015 , on time for september 2015 term. We have a 5 years old daughter. We are looking for opinions on the few international schools in Algarve: Lagoa, Villamoura, Vale Verde, etc...
Thanks


----------

